# Enneagram and Mental Health Problems



## Pempslider (Feb 11, 2011)

Have any of you suffered from a mental illness or problem like depression, depersonalization, anxiety/stress in the past or in the present, and what enneagram type are you?

Im wondering what types are prone to what types of mental illness. I for one am pretty sure I am a type One but am suffering from bad anxiety among other problems, probably Depersonalization, OCD, ADD, sometimes depression. Im fairly certain what causes my problems, making mistakes, feeling flawed, defective or corrupt/evil, the basic fear pretty much sums it up for me.

What do you think causes depression or anxiety for each type?


----------



## dfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

Naranjo, who is a psychiatrist made a mapping between the types and DSM categories. In Character and Neurosis, he went into details about what personality disorders are the types associated with. I highly recommend that book. Helen Palmer also made references between the types and DSM categories in her books.

I also recommend checking out the tri-type threads listed on here. They go into details about how one type can exhibit attributes of another type because of its tri-fix. I find them to be very insightful.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1: OCD
2: narcissism
3: narcissism, histrionic
4: narcissism, bipolar
5: schizoid, aspergers syndrome (if we're considering it a disorder, to me it seems more like a kind of exotic strength)
6: OCD, severe anxiety
7: histrionic, ADHD
8: anti social
9: can't think of any


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

My being type 7 and experiencing depersonalization seems like an unlikely combination... but alas, here I am


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm a 43 with autism, bipolar, PTSD, and various anxiety problems. I don't think there's much connection to type and autism, other than stereotypes. There are autistics who are extroverted, for instance, even if these people aren't as well known. Likewise, I don't see PTSD as being overly related to type. Bipolar and certain anxiety disorders, maybe.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

Heh, I'm a type 4/ISFJ and I have quite a few anxiety issues, including panic attacks from time to time. I deal with it a lot better than I used to and they aren't as bad as when it first happened either. For me it's just the huge amount of stress I put on myself everyday that causes my anxiety. I don't think I ever haven't had shaky hands in my life. 

I also used to have attention issues, because I didn't know how to receive attention without being an asshole to others or making people feel bad about me. I'm glad I don't do that anymore either. lol

I've suffered depression back in High School that lasted a few years and I hope I never have to go through that again.


----------



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1: OCD
> 2: narcissism
> 3: narcissism, histrionic
> 4: narcissism, bipolar
> ...


It's odd that you're associating the whole heart triad with narcissism. Also, I would associate Fives with having some antisocial disorder, not Eights (BTW let's set aside the aspergers and call it a typeless disorder). I'm not entirely sure what would fit for an Eight. For a Nine, high anxiety and schizophrenic are possibilities, although this is most likely the result of an unhealthy Nine resembling an unhealthy Six.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Thinkist said:


> It's odd that you're associating the whole heart triad with narcissism. Also, I would associate Fives with having some antisocial disorder, not Eights (BTW let's set aside the aspergers and call it a typeless disorder). I'm not entirely sure what would fit for an Eight. For a Nine, high anxiety and schizophrenic are possibilities, although this is most likely the result of an unhealthy Nine resembling an unhealthy Six.


no, I'm convinced ASPD fits much more with a lusty, unhealthy 8 than it does a 5.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, the enneagram has caused me mental health problems. Oh, that wasn't the question. lmao. j/k.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I am a 6 and I have AvPD. (Avoidant Personality Disorder). 

Basically I have lost trust in myself because of rejection and criticism coming from family and social groups in the past. So I thought (I don't any more) that I was shit. The anxiety is still there but I am fighting the need to justify myself to others constantly.

I also have control issues (I'm very rebellious towards authority) this one comes from family and my damn controlling grandmother.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, I have anxiety, depression, Asperger's Syndrome and am a Type One.

Selective memory and hypothesizing negative scenarios can lead to depressive or anxious episodes regardless of type in my opinion. Thus, while there may be a slightly different phrasing of the question, there can still be the looking back at all the mistakes and see this mountain of memories to bring one down. I could imagine a 2 getting down over trying to help everyone and in neglecting oneself that leads to all kinds of problems just to give an example here.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

A very unhealthy type nine may suffer from something like dissociative identity disorder. They may lose track of who they are from chronic stress from outside pressures. I hear that their personality tends to change when interacting with other people as a way of finding some peace. Only through introspection by themselves do they sort of know who they truly are...

Just a thought...


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 9: can't think of any


Avoidant?
1010


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Spades said:


> Avoidant?
> 1010


no, 9s seek harmony and union with people, even if they tend to be more introverted. avoidant personality disorder is more 4, 5 or possibly 6.


----------



## Moze (Nov 25, 2011)

i am a 4. i have social anxiety disorder and schizophrenia.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

Interesting thread! I tend to think these are related to each other but this is just my own impression... These are of course just some of the known mental disorders, basically just those I could think of fitting to a certain type. Anyone could be depressed etc. and the reasons to be depressed can tell us more about the person than having the depression. Also, I'd like to emphasize that I don't know these things, these are just my impressions...


Type 1: anorexia nervosa, obsessive compulsive disorder
Type 2: bulimia nervosa, histrionic personality disorder, somatization disorder
Type 3: narcissistic personality disorder
Type 4: avoidant personality disorder, bipolar disorder
Type 5: avoidant personality disorder, schizoid personality disorder
Type 6: anxiety disorder, paranoid personality disorder
Type 7: bulimia nervosa, ADHD, bipolar disorder, impulse control disorder
Type 8: antisocial personality disorder
Type 9: Alzheimer's disease


I'd like to explain some connections a bit... I think anorexia nervosa is linked to type 1 because they have a lot of self-control and they are usually kind and scrupulous perfectionists. They set their goals and work for them. I'm not saying other types couldn't have anorexia nervosa, I'm just saying type 1 is more prone to having it. And those same things explain why I connect obsessive-compulsive disorder to type One.

Bulimia nervosa, on the other hand, is totally different disorder. Bulimia is related to uncontrollable eating and feelings. That's why I see a link to Twos and Sevens. Somatization disorder is also linked to Twos. I think it establishes the twoish nature quite well. Twos don't recognize their needs and feelings very well, especially when unhealthy, so they tend to accumulate and finally find their way out as a physical symptoms. Histrionic personality disorder is clearly twoish thing too with all that longing for approval and appreciation, excessive emotionality and manipulation. Well, maybe an unhealthy Four could do that too, I don't know. Twos definitely.

I am no expert in Enneagram but eveyone I've thought to have the narcissistic personality disorder have seemed a clear Three to me. Of course, not all Threes have the disorder though. But I tend to think Threes are the one who have the most narcissist.

In my opinion antisocial personality disorder is associated with disregard of the rights and feelings of others and violence and that's just very eightish. I think having very little interest being with others is more fiveish and that's why I linked type Five to avoidant personality disorder and schizoid personality disorder.

Nines and Alzheimer's disease? Well, if you're passive your brain won't need to develop as much as if you would be an active person. And Nines are passive. It's quite sad to see someone not having a single thought of his/her own but is just going with the flow and letting the brain functioning decrease...

Several mental disorders are at least to some extent genetic. In my opinion that means that certain temperament and tendencies predispose people to certain mental disorders. For example, very high activity + being impulsive --> type Seven + ADHD. Some things just go hand in hand...

Ask if (or when) there's something dark


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1: OCD
> 2: narcissism
> 3: narcissism, histrionic
> 4: narcissism, bipolar
> ...


I'm adding anorexia to 1, 3 and (to a lesser extent) 6


----------



## Pempslider (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes as a One I have Anxiety, Depression, OCD and as a symptom of these ADD and slight Depersonalization. Never been diagnosed, but I'm pretty sure I can diagnose myself.

As to what others are saying, I could see a one being anorexic as I am obsessive over what I eat and am pretty thin.


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Feb 14, 2011)

Rim said:


> I am a 6 and I have AvPD. (Avoidant Personality Disorder).
> 
> Basically I have lost trust in myself because of rejection and criticism coming from family and social groups in the past. So I thought (I don't any more) that I was shit. The anxiety is still there but I am fighting the need to justify myself to others constantly.


I'm not sure, but I think AvPD is a more severe form of social anxiety which I've been diagnosed with (I'm a 4.) It is extremely difficult for me to forget rejection of any sort, so I have a hard time putting myself in situations where that is a possibility. I also get depressed a lot, mostly due to social anxiety. My mom has generalized anxiety and she's a 2. I think anxiety disorders are probably genetic to some degree.


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Feb 14, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm adding anorexia to 1, 3 and (to a lesser extent) 6


I used to be anorexic and still have those tendencies. I take laxatives when I feel bad about myself (disgusting I know).


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

i've met narcissistic 9's and 4's. 
bpd manifests as 4 I would believe, but the true internal type of bpd is maybe hidden.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Something else that I find highly fascinating: in several enneagram literatures, the body types are associated with each enneagram type which can affect the physiological development of the individual. Mesomorphic: 3, 6, 8 (balanced, athletic build) Ectomorphic: 1, 4, 5 (wiring, thin build), Endomorphic: 2, 9 (short, curvy). 6s are said to like to get buffed by working out at gyms (Katharine Faurve).

Here is are chapters I've compiled come across Enneagram literatures:

*A Clinical Pharmacist’s View of the Enneagram Dr. Paul Boroff*
Source:Thomson, Clarence; Thomas Condon (2001-12-22). Enneagram Applications: Personality Styles in Business, Therapy, Medicine, Spirituality and Daily Life (Kindle Locations 2453-2454). Changeworks. Kindle Edition.



> We have noticed over the years, for instance, that Nines and Sevens tend to live longer, that Eights are prone to heart trouble, that anorexics seem more often to be Fours and Ones...
> 
> Typically a One under stress will display some of the compulsive attributes of point Four, among them depression. This is exactly what I have observed as a pharmacist. A high percentage of the Ones I’ve served were receiving chronic antidepressant therapy...
> 
> ...


*Scientific validating the Enneagram*


> “Understanding the Enneagram in terms of brain biochemistry will go a long way toward scientifically validating it as a psychological theory. Those who have studied the system thoroughly have discovered how accurate and powerful it is but, at present, we have no scientific proof of its accuracy. I believe that the ever-widening field of brain neurochemistry will ultimately provide that proof.”


 (Kindle Locations 2460-2462) Changeworks. Kindle Edition. 

*Type 2's relationship with Cancer* (lol very punny)


> However, a possible connection between Two and the development of some cases of cancer is intriguing. I want to be very careful not to frighten anyone: I am not even hinting that a Two’s personality characteristics can “cause” cancer. But it is worth noting how personality tendencies can dovetail with known risk factors... The loss of a significant person or a central relationship is stressful to anyone. But, since fixated Twos often live through fulfilling the needs of others, such a loss is likely to hit them harder. When a Two parent’s children grow up and leave home, for instance, the loss can lead to depression. With depression comes impaired cellular immunity and a greater susceptibility to cancer.


(Kindle Locations 2500-2502). Changeworks. Kindle Edition. 

*Maitri, Sandra. The Spiritual Dimension of the Enneagram (2000)*



> Ironically, many Nines are physically imposing, mesomorphic of body type— large, round, and sturdy looking. (Location 939)...
> 
> The first is looking at the person’s body type, using the somatotype classifications of the American psychologist of the midtwentieth century, W. H. Sheldon. 1 Very generally speaking, those belonging to the indolent corner at the top of the enneagram— Eights, Nines, and Ones— tend to be of mesomorphic body type: solidly built, muscular, and tending toward stockiness. The fear types— Fives, Sixes, and Sevens— tend to be ectomorphs: thin, lanky, and wiry. The image types— Twos, Threes, and Fours— tend to be endomorphs: curvaceous and soft of body type, with thin wrists, ankles, and waists. The correlation between the corners and these body types seems to be true in general or as an average, but there are many exceptions to these broad trends. (Location 4802


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Pterodactyl

I am diagnosed ADHD/Depressive. I think a lot of it had to do with my being socially inept, but still having urges to be around others. It isn't easy being an extroverted 5. You feel pushed out and pulled in, sometimes at the same time.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Type 5w4 INTJ.

AvPD, MDD (perhaps bipolar but my depressive episodes are more significant), PTSD and very likely Aspie.
I'll get a better diagnosis to actively work on it, especially on Aspergers since doctors were always evasive about it.

I could never have proper treatment due to private reasons so I wouldn't say I'm particularly healthy by any stretch. It does play into my personality types and past misidentifications, among other factors.

I think correlating enneagram motivations and behavioral traits to psychiatric illnesses is quite interesting but also very stereotypical and baseless since the theory is not rooted in science, just a quirky self discovery philosophy.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

My problem with it is that there are so many other factors besides personality which can be linked to the development or predisposition of various mental illnesses. Enneagram motivations could have a small influence in development, but that's all I could really say. Mainly, I think it distracts from the complexity of mental illnesses


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been diagnosed with GAD and MDD a few years ago, and am undergoing psychotherapy and taking in antidepressants. These are likely in all enneatypes, methinks, but through different psychopathologies and due to differing factors.

My psychiatrist and I have also talked me being distant from, unmotivated by and discontent with other people, and coping by replacing these interactions with a fantasy world that suited me better. Those things do correspond with SPD, though mine may not be a full-blown disorder. It seemed very likely in a 5, which I self-typed as before, but not as much in a 1. I can think of ways to explain how that happened, by relating them with stuff that happened (or didn't happen) when I was younger. That's a very long story, though.


----------



## Alliecg (Feb 19, 2015)

4w3, Achievement Anxiety.

It is the desperate need to be loved and admired, and I wish to achieve it by being successful.
But it is not the success that I love, but the admiration and acceptance.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I've never been diagnosed with a mental health problem, but if I were, it would probably be derealization... Looking at something familiar and feeling that its alien. Wondering if this is all real or what.... :frustrating:

Either that or social anxiety. And actually I had extreme existential anxiety for about a year straight one time, not sure what that was about.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I have GAD and PTSD, but I think these illnesses are more a product of my life experiences than my innate Enneagram type (which I'm unaware of at this time).


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Type 5 with depression and anxiety; possible AvPD. My mental illnesses were likely triggered by my inability to adjust to living independently since I moved far from my parents' house at a young age (17) to attend university. I felt inexperienced and like a baby compared to everyone else around me. It really damaged my self-esteem at the time.

I've regained some of my confidence, but I still have a long way to go.


----------



## rockinlibrarian (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm a 9 but I'm rather 4-like, and when I was first learning about the enneagram I was a little confused that I MIGHT be a 4 (if I wasn't SO OBVIOUSLY a 9) because being an unhealthy 4 was associated with depression, which I was in the middle of a serious bout of... and unhealthy 9s were associated with dissociative disorders, which I didn't have, and I knew I was unhealthy since I was in a serious depression. BUT NOW I think it matters less WHAT disorder you might have as much as HOW IT MANIFESTS IN YOU. 4s are going to be more overtly, melodramatically depressed. We 9s just shut down. We're the ones who forget to take care of ourselves in a depression (okay, sometimes we forget that when we're healthy), who can't get out of bed in the morning, who are more numb than sad, we just give up. I can't speak for all 9s, but I know with me, I was never ACTIVELY SUICIDAL in even my worst times, because that would involve making a decision and acting on it, which is the LAST thing I was capable of doing in that state. I had a death wish, but it was just a wish, "I'd like to waste away. Maybe I'll get sick and waste away." I think there's something distinctly 9ish about that. (Which makes the theory that 9s tend to live longer feel awfully ironic to me. Even when we're healthy, we tend not to fear death as much as others).

So anyway that's all I've ever been officially diagnosed with, and am currently being treated for, chronic depression.

I'd also like to comment on ADHD and 6s. I know people usually associate ADHD with 7s because of the "hyperactive" part, but I have two 6s with ADHD very close to me, and their 6iness manifests in their ADHD symptoms-- or their ADHD symptoms manifest in a 6ish way, I don't know. They're both HYPERVIGILANT. They're constantly on the alert for potential threats. 

Then again, when we were getting the younger one tested for ADHD, both the psychologist and my husband pointed out that I'M pretty obviously a textbook case of ADD-without-the-H, because I have such trouble paying attention. Which, you know, is my 9ishness taking my brain away from the situation.


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> somewhat, but these are also the types more likely to show it. 7s and 3s don't really show their depression on the outside


God, this is so true. My type 3 mother's idea of broaching the subject is "I'm the happiest depressed person I've ever seen!" And most doctors believe that means it isn't a problem. For her to even be willing to say that much means she's to the point of needing help. She only considers help when it interferes with her ability to accomplish her goals--and even then it's about getting back to functioning, not how she feels.

I'd guess eating disorders in general go with 1, 3, 4, and maybe 6 and 9 a little.
I think 1s are inclined toward high stress but not necessarily classic anxiety disorder symptoms. 
1s and 9s seem like they'd be more likely to self injure--1s because they try to deny their impulses so intensely and 9s as a response to the dissociation the type is prone to. I find the self injury tendencies I've had as a 1 are rarely described in self injury explanations--it's always focused more on 9 or 4 motivations.


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I would move histrionic from 3 to 2, add narcissism to 7 and 8 and add borderline personality disorder to 6, Sexual 4 and Sexual 1


I was wondering about BPD and Sx 1s. I'm very psychologically healthy and I still come close to meeting the criteria for BPD. The self policing plus sexual subtype definitely seem to push toward that cluster of symptoms.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

As a 6w7, I have:
- Depression (apathy and irritability)
- Complex-PTSD (stemming from chronic ostracization)
- ADHD, primarily inattentive (little/no hyperactivity, some impulsiveness)
- Social ineptitude (could be mistaken as schizoid or Aspergers)

Had past experience with derealization, but no depersonalization. Used to have panic attacks and anxiety, which I blame on the PTSD; anxiety is worse in the summer, mostly because I'm very sensitive to noise -- which obviously carries over to noisy environments: I can't do loud restaurants (loud music is the most common offender), for example, or crowds.

I have no symptoms of BPD, very few of GAD. Am _far_ from being a high-strung, stressed person - I'm quite low-key / apathetic most of the time (to my detriment). I've never had anything close to an eating disorder, and very minimal body dysphoria which isn't related to weight or attractiveness. Am more of a saver than a spender of money, so low impulsiveness there. Never been suicidal, not even close.

Very few perceive me as anxious despite core 6w7. No one sees me as high-maintenance or emotional. I can be "reactive" in a cold, sardonic way. I'm critical and picky, but not remotely explosive or abusive. I under-eat instead of over-eat, and don't find much comfort in food at all. Borderline addictive personality tempered by rationality and high physical tolerances (and uncomfortable derealization episodes).

Edit: Idk if it's warranted but I'm open to questions or discussions or whatever.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

rockinlibrarian said:


> "I'd like to waste away. Maybe I'll get sick and waste away." I think there's something distinctly 9ish about that.*


This is _very_ 9.
I have a grandma and greatgrandma who are most likely 9s and they talk about death in such casual way,they've been doing that for years and they aren't even that extremely old.
It's so uncomfortable to listen to but they don't get it,it's normal for them,it sounds like they basically can't wait to die but at the same time there's no way they'd ever commit suicide but they say things about death being nice and peaceful and about how there's no point in living past certain age.At the same time they don't even understand people who commit suicide.


Anyway, I think some disorders are very type related,especially personality disorders and things like depression or anxiety are centered around different things and show in different ways depending on type


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

7w6 sx/sp.

Depression, anxiety, ADD.


----------



## LJune (May 24, 2015)

7 and I am ADHD


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder, Generalized Anxiety, Social Anxiety, OCD, ADHD. I'm in remission (I'd say recovered) from Anorexia Nervosa and Bulimia Nervosa. I was also diagnosed with PTSD but I don't agree. 

Working with my current Psychiatrist, there is a chance I don't actually have Major Depression--- but instead-- Bipolar II (primarily get stuck in depressive episodes, and have minor/infrequent periods of hypomania). 

And I'm a Four. Now the question is... am I a Four because of all this crap, or do I have all this crap because I'm a Four?!

Jk.

The field of mental health is my passion, the focus of my academic studies, and accounts for a large part of my work experience. And I really am reluctant to accept that there is a very strong correlation between type and mental health diagnosis. First of all, just as we are not sure how much of ennegram type is nature vs nurture, this is a complicated matter with mental health issues as well (and further, it can really depend on the person in that regard).

The DSM changes, for one thing. For example, before it was thrown out of the DSM, would there have been a time when, like, Twos and Sixes were more commonly associated with Homosexuality "disorder"? Because that would be inane. And people are misdiagnosed or under-diagnosed all the time. And then the general public also fails to understand what many of the disorders really mean. ...The medical field itself doesn't always agree.

I know that a lot of the Enneagram experts, Naranjo, and Riso & Hudson, have their own take on this, and it's interesting enough. I cannot deny that it is *seems* realistic to expect certain illnesses fit naturally with tendencies of certain types but it's so hard to measure, and so easy to misunderstand. If nothing else, I would say that enneagram has influence over the way a mental illness is *expressed*.


----------



## rockinlibrarian (Jul 30, 2014)

Totally agree, Quernus, especially with:


Quernus said:


> If nothing else, I would say that enneagram has influence over the way a mental illness is *expressed*.


Like as I said in my comment, I'm a 9 so when I was depressed I shut down completely-- you know, it's a sloth thing; but I don't know if your depressive periods as a 4 are more dramatically melancholy instead? (Don't want to speak for you, but that seems to be the idea?) And my husband and son are both 6s with ADHD, and their ADHD is SOOOO SIXISH I've often wondered if ADHD IS a 6 thing, but obviously the stereotype about 7s and ADHD comes from SOMEWHERE-- and likewise, if I in fact have ADD (the H just is NOT there-- I'm not sure a hyperactive 9 is possible, that might be an interesting factor to look at), the focus is definitely on the distractibility and inattention aspect of the disorder. It's like your Enneatype is just the basic way you face whatever gets thrown at you, and a mental health problem is a thing that gets thrown at you, so whatever that thing thrown at you is, you deal with it-- and hence manifest it-- differently than somebody of another type.

Yeah, so anyway I'm with you on that.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

rockinlibrarian said:


> It's like your Enneatype is just the basic way you face whatever gets thrown at you, and a mental health problem is a thing that gets thrown at you, so whatever that thing thrown at you is, you deal with it-- and hence manifest it-- differently than somebody of another type.


Yes! That is a great way to put it. 



> I'm a 9 so when I was depressed I shut down completely-- you know, it's a sloth thing; but I don't know if your depressive periods as a 4 are more dramatically melancholy instead?


I think it depends on the level of depression because at my very worst I was stuck in bed, barely able to move, but I think after a certain point that happens to anyone. Your brain just stops producing the chemicals that allow you to experience any sort of reward, which makes motivation nearly impossible.

But most of the time, a typical depressive episode for me is very intense somehow. I feel deep emotional pain and constantly think about really... dark things, and self-loathing things, and it's very internally intense. I might still be sore all over my body and struggle with motivation and energy, but there's a storm inside.

I'm not sure about the 9 + Hyperactivity thing. I think it must not be impossible. There are different types of ADHD, sometimes the hyperactivity manifests more as irritability and restlessness, or more frequent hyperfocusing (though that I don't think would be associated with 9's in general...). Some specialists don't even distinguish between ADD and ADHD anymore, and just consider everything a form of ADHD. 

But I digress. 

I very much again think it is a matter of the manifestation -- sixes with ADHD will express it in six ways -- being on the lookout, questioning everything, strong reactivity. Sevens with ADHD will express it in very sevenish ways... going their own way, doing their own thing, being excited for the next thing, jumping from one thing to the next. Of course, there are going to be exceptions, but this is what I've observed in my work and personal life..


----------



## PDemestri (May 25, 2015)

It depends on the biological bases, but this my sugestion:

1: OCD
2: Histrionic (Pride, illness socially acceptable) 
3: OCD
4: Bipolar
5: Schizoid
6: Severe anxiety
7: Narcissism, ADHD ( Narcissism illness socially acceptable too, dangerous because it is not treated  )
8: Anti social / Sociopathy
9: Codependency / Depression

Egocentrism all human being.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Poop. Doop. Doopdipoopdoop.


----------



## Hannah Schau (Nov 9, 2020)

Pempslider said:


> Have any of you suffered from a mental illness or problem like depression, depersonalization, anxiety/stress in the past or in the present, and what enneagram type are you?
> 
> Im wondering what types are prone to what types of mental illness. I for one am pretty sure I am a type One but am suffering from bad anxiety among other problems, probably Depersonalization, OCD, ADD, sometimes depression. Im fairly certain what causes my problems, making mistakes, feeling flawed, defective or corrupt/evil, the basic fear pretty much sums it up for me.
> 
> What do you think causes depression or anxiety for each type?


----------



## Hannah Schau (Nov 9, 2020)

I’m a 7 and a ENFP I have been diagnosed with social anxiety and ADD


----------

